# Montreal Guitar Show program scoop!



## guitarjunky (Sep 11, 2007)

I am very happy to let you know about the great list of guitar players who will be part of the Montreal Guitar Show (www.montrealguitarshow.com) from July 3 to 5.

*Featured artists*

Monte Montgomery, Peppino D’Agostino, Russell Malone, Sylvain Provost, Frank Vignola, Olivier Langevin, Don Alder, Muriel Anderson, Valérie Duchâteau and Stanley Jordan

*Appearing at the Montreal Guitar Show in tons of free concerts and mini-concerts*

Greg Clayton
Kenny Smilovitch
Kinloch Nelson
Peter Janson
Bill Mize
Craig D’Andrea
Jasmin Lacasse Roy
Ivan Garzon Negrete
Jean-François Hamel
Ken Bonfield
Al Pettaway
Lou Boustani
Fabrizio Alberico
Mike O’Brien
J. A. Libster
Martin Tremblay
Olivier Pépin
Claude Lassonde
Melissa Greener
Mike O’Brien
Rene de Stefano
Cyril Achard
Matt Dingo
Igor Mazzone
Jonathan St-Amour
Jean Lamarche
Philippe Bernier
Jean-Paul Bataille
Steve Groves
Thomas Carbou
Jean-Philippe Guy
François Jalbert
Jason Fowler
Denny Snyder
Zeb Heintz
Dave Walker
Jean-Luc Thievent
Jacques Desfosses
Jean-Marc Hébert
Antoine Dufour
Bill Garrett
Hari Sihvo
Sue Lothrop
Paul Asbell

*And Appearing at the Festival International de Jazz de Montréal*


Madeleine Peyroux
John Pizzarelli
Romero Lubambo
John Butler
Jordan Officer
Terez Montcalm
Pat Metheny
Jeff Beck
Brian Setzer
Al di Meola
Bill Frisell
Tony Scherr
Susan Tedeschi
Buddy Guy
Lost Fingers
Lionel Loueke
Philipe Sayce
Bob Walsh
Jimmy James
Bryan Lee
Enrico Crivellaro
JP Soars
Matt Anderson
John Campbell John

Need I say more?


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Cool! I'll be there for sure!


----------



## guitarjunky (Sep 11, 2007)

Looking forward to meet you!


----------



## corailz (May 1, 2008)

I'll be there too....with some friends.....:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## guitarjunky (Sep 11, 2007)

corailz said:


> I'll be there too....with some friends.....:smilie_flagge17:


Thanks for spreading the love to your friends... The more we are, the better the show will be and it will help us grow and become even better!


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

It's..too... far... away...









But seriously, sounds like a great line up. Jeff Beck! Al Di meola! Wow!

:bow:


----------

